# John deere 140 under seriel 30000 rear pto



## bissen83 (Dec 26, 2012)

Hey. I own a john deere 140 with a serialnumber under 30000. Does anyone know how to install the rear pto. Do I have to drain the oil on the hydro. The picture is the back of the hydro.

Thanks Thomas


----------



## bissen83 (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorry the picture is upside down.


----------

